# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  الف مبروووووووووووك النصر الكبير

## Mirikhabi

*والتحية خاااااااصة للثوري تيري .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يحفظه
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليون مبرووووووووووووك للصفوه
وبالتوفيق في قادم المباريات
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مليوووون مليار مبرووووك الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*💛💗💛💗💛💗
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مليارات التباريك
فوز عريض والحمد لله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مليااااار مبرووووك يازعيم  . . . وعقبال الفوز فى مبارة الرد أن شاء الله  والتأهل الى دورى المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات ياصفوة
والى الامام يافرسان نجم السعد

*

----------


## المريود

*الف مبروك لابطال الملحمة و لكل شعب المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*اولا الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك للزعيم وعقبال التاهلثانيا انا مستغرب في المدرب قوميز ... السماني الصاوي لم يكون في الفورمة ابدا ومع ذلك تركه يكمل المباراة .. اليس لديه بديل أفضل جاهز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*مليار ترليون مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*السماني وبكري الاثنين ما في الفورمة
ديل اذا كانوا في الفورمة كان غلب أكثر من الثلاثة
نتمنى الاثنين يعوضونا هناك
للاسف البديل الاول ارنولد أصيب في آخر تمرين ولم يجازف به المدرب
*

----------

